# 1969 schwinn deluxe panther



## Tin machine (May 16, 2014)

bought this frame , ran the numbers and it turned out to be a 69 panther ? this is what it might have looked like if Schwinn would have made a twin flex bike ?


----------



## Tin machine (May 16, 2014)

*rack with some*

I Was trying to touch on schwinn styling when I Built this rack !!


----------

